# Flamboyant Lime 65 super deluxe



## Green65superdeluxe (Jul 6, 2019)

Bought this yesterday from the original owner. Originally sold in Salt Lake City Utah. I do not believe the front tire is original. It currently has a Carlisle Aggressor MX 200. Bendix overdrive 2-speed automatic. How many of these were made?


----------



## bobcycles (Jul 6, 2019)

More pix please!


----------



## Green65superdeluxe (Jul 6, 2019)

bobcycles said:


> More pix please!




What would you like more detailed pictures of?


----------



## bobcycles (Jul 6, 2019)

Green65superdeluxe said:


> What would you like more detailed pictures of?




I think I'm good...! 
thanks!


----------



## rfeagleye (Jul 7, 2019)

Great bike! Very nice find congratulations! That is one heck of a find!

The tires, pedals and grips aren't the original items that came with the bike originally, but you can find replacements if you want them online. The seat, sissy bar, and fork for those are the big dollar items, those forks sell for between $500-800 by themselves! It's great that you have those on the bike and all original. Looks like a great project for clean up!

Is that Gary Stewart the country singers bike?!?


----------



## Green65superdeluxe (Jul 7, 2019)

rfeagleye said:


> Great bike! Very nice find congratulations! That is one
> 
> The tires, pedals and grips aren't the original items that came with the bike originally, but you can find replacements if you want them online. The seat, sissy bar, and fork for those are the big dollar items, those forks sell for between $500-800 by themselves! It's great that you have those on the bike and all original. Looks like a great project for clean up!
> 
> Is that Gary Stewart the country singers bike?!?




Do you think the grips were white? And do you also believe the tires should be whitewalls? You guys would be standing on your heads if you knew what I picked it up for  as far as cleaning her up goes, I’m nervous about touching anything on it. I want the rust gone and considered aluminum foil and soapy water. I would still very much so like to know about how many of these were produced in 1965 in this color


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 7, 2019)

Here's the 65 catalog for reference to answer your questions. J37


----------



## Green65superdeluxe (Jul 7, 2019)

I’m taking her cruising in downtown Denver today. I’ll get some more pics


----------



## rfeagleye (Jul 7, 2019)

Yes, I believe that it had whitewalls when it came out of the box, and white grips. There is always that chance that when it was new the tires were swapped for blackwalls and the grips were swapped for black ones, I believe a Schwinn dealer would do that to sell a bike, but the stock stuff was like the catalog picture. Good luck with it!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 7, 2019)

Schwinn produced 876608 bicycles in 1965. They did not break them down by model, color, etc... The short answer is a bunch of these were made--how many survived is another story. V/r Shawn


----------



## mrg (Jul 7, 2019)

Came from the factory with black slick (J36) and white knobby(J37) tires but heard they also came with blk knobby & WW slick, no way to tell what this bike came with so do which every you like, great bike. What is the date on your rear tire?


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jul 8, 2019)

Nice bike that will clean up well! The surface rust looks like it can easily be removed with non-abrasive methods. There is a lot of info on the Cabe about doing this. 

Welcome to the Cabe! Join us the third Sunday every month at Fishback Park in Denver for the Old Bikes Club monthly rides!


----------



## GenuineRides (Jul 8, 2019)

A great bike to find in any condition.  Leave it and just clean it gently, maybe swap out tires to non-knobby.


----------



## Bman212 (Aug 29, 2019)

Pick up a tub of Quick-Glo off amazon and dip a little 0000 steel wool in it and rub that rust away. Check out my Lime thread to see what results I’m getting with that combo.

What a great score! I just got a 64 Lime a couple weeks ago. Such a cool color.


----------

